

Ask HN: Why (and where) did “Apply to YC without an idea” fail? - geoff-codes
http://old.ycombinator.com/noidea.html

======
geoff-codes
"We're not sure this will work, but if it does we'll do it from now on."

I don't believe this has now been "done from now on" I don't think?

